

Ask HN: Why are there websites that still dont one way encrypt passwords?  - elb0w

I just registered at this Pearson CourseCompass website for an online course I am taking. They literally just emailed me back the password I registered with in plain text. Why would you ever do that?
======
paulhauggis
It's possible they keep it encrypted using a 2-way scheme rather than a hash.

